# Begonias, an under appreciated frog companion



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Who's growing begonias, lets see them.

Heres one of mine:








thats being called sp Manuran till i can get it to flower.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to take soem pics, but they are gret plants i think, great variety of colors and fairly easy to grow.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll take some pics later tonight. I have several types of beginias. The one name I can remember off hand is a strawberry begonia and it is cool because it sends out runners.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Great Thread! I will post some more pics later as well. Begonias have become one of my favorites and I am always on the hunt for new ones to try in my vivs.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweet, put me on the list.



bussardnr said:


> Who's growing begonias, lets see them.
> 
> Heres one of mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

We've got Rex & Strawberry growing out now... 



















I'll be taking pics of the Rex this weekend when we update the site. Yeah I'm surprised I don't see more people with begonias. They actually do very well in my vivs. A little easy on the lighting - but otherwise great.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Just a clarification. Strawberry Begonia is not a Begonia but a Saxifraga



MeiKVR6 said:


> We've got Rex & Strawberry growing out now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> Just a clarification. Strawberry Begonia is not a Begonia but a Saxifraga


Yeah I know - but it was mentioned earlier and I figured I'd join in on the convo.  (We have it listed as Saxifraga Sarmentosa on the site)

Rex is a legit begonia tho - so I contributed at least a little. 

Harry - do you have any experience with "black mambo" Begonias? Our greenhouse guy is trying to convince me it stays small and would love viv conditions... (Same guy who says Monstera stays ~12" high lol)


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I doubt it's a bood subject based on some of the information I see. Here's an example 

'*Begonia 'Black Mamba'* is a rhizomatous Begonia created by Brad Thompson in 1993. Mr. Thompson created this lovely Begonia from a cross between B. 'Peggy Frost' x B. 'Dr. Cleo'. It has very large almost black leaves that can get very large, about 12 inches (30 cm) across and are held upright on mature plants. I received a cutting of this Begonia about a year ago and have been impressed with its growth habit and the color of its leaves. They are very easy plants to grow and if one likes unique color, then you should give this plant a try. Mr. Thompson has created many other Begonias in what is called the Snake Series. I wish I could collect all in this series.'

I don't have any experience with it though.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Will do Harry

versicolor


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice plants! For some reason I have never really payed attention to begonias, I'd like to find some smaller neotropical species and give them a try.

Anybody have any of the real exotic species? Maybe some B. bipinnifida or amphioxus?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the versicolor! It is one of my faves but isn't an extremely common one.

Here is another begonia, this one grows pretty quick compared to the other one I posted:


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

here's a great one. i cant remember its name though, perhaps you could chime in harry.

i couldn't get pics of the ones with the flowers open since the tank lights are off.

james


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Love the versicolor, it's on my wishlist.

Here are some that I like to use in various tanks.

The gogoensis gets huge so I always am trimming it back.

Eric


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here are a few more.

The U388 is another large growing one, the original single leaf cutting I got was the size of a dinner plate, but it will do fine in smaller tanks if trimmed, plus it has great coloration and the hairs are cool too.

Eric


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

EricM said:


> Love the versicolor, it's on my wishlist.
> 
> Here are some that I like to use in various tanks.
> 
> ...


I'd like to get a leaf of the goegoensis next time you trim.  I lost mine this past summer. I like crispula, scapigera, microsperma and another yellow flowering variety called 'Gold Cost'


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

James, that's a thelmae. It is an awesome viv plant. Does really well. I have a lot of it and the frogs love it, the leaves are just the right size for them to hide under.

I tried carrying different types of begonias in my store, but they wouldn't sell so I got rid of them. They do wonderfully in vivs though.


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought this "Little Darling" at the MARS show 
you can see picture at Begonia "Little Darling" - NEW!: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
(sorry no camera for now - long story) only it looks so much cooler in person,
small burgundy leaves with lime spots, never saw a plant like that! 

Hmmm On the site they say "brown" but it's really reddish brown - I thought that was burgundy. I am such a noob.

PS - Is it OK to post a link to somebody's store like that? I didn't want to just copy their picture - and I wanted you to be able to see it.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like this begonia, other than it grows like pothos. I have been taking stem cuttings and they send out roots almost instantly. It's going to end up taking over all my vivs. 

"Angel Wing"


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

here are a few more

a random rex begonia and B. rajah blooming

in both tanks you can see B. schultzei/elaeagnifolia, it is the solid green leaf in the background of the rex.

Eric


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

back2eight said:


> James, that's a thelmae. It is an awesome viv plant. Does really well. I have a lot of it and the frogs love it, the leaves are just the right size for them to hide under.
> 
> I tried carrying different types of begonias in my store, but they wouldn't sell so I got rid of them. They do wonderfully in vivs though.


Gotta throw in some info on James' Begonia. The name escapes me at the moment but I do know that it isn't B. thelmae. B. thelmae grows like Pellionia repens and has more oblongish foliage that tends to grow prostrate.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

it reminds me of BEGONIA SP. #U002 'MANAUS'


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Ahem, homies:










Begonia 'Buttercup' growing on a lava rock. This is Mike Kartuz's award-winning hybrid of prismatocarpa X ficicola. I'm not a big fan of hybrids, but this is a great terrarium plant.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

[QUOTEI'd like to find some smaller neotropical species and give them a try.

Anybody have any of the real exotic species? Maybe some B. bipinnifida or amphioxus?[/QUOTE]

Just to clarify--neither of these species is neotropical, both are from SE Asia. Also, amphioxus is a very demanding plant that requires even more humidity that bipinnifida or polliensis (=incisa).


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*B. Royal Luster, not in a frog tank..........yet!*








*B.Twinkle Toes*








*B. Ginny*








*B. prismata carpa*








* Here is a B. amphioxus for you JoshH, it is in a tank, but is quickly out growing it!*


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

* "Pink champlagne"*









*"Fire flush"*









*"Dainty lady"*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone know if there is a begonia society?


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

That prismatocarpa bush is huge!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Julio said:


> anyone know if there is a begonia society?


ABS - Begonia Home


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, i just googled it and it looks like thy hav a show going on this weekend in San Diego
American Begonia Society - Calendar of Events


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

BUSSARD: You are right about James' plant, it is 'Manaus.' It is now known to be a hybrid of thelmae X soli-mutata. Not only was it "created" twice (once by Logee's), but it was also found growing in Roberto Burle Marx's garden in Brasil. As such, it may be a natural hybrid!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is a pretty plant - but way too weedy for tanks in my opinion.

I'll have to get the camera out - I have at least ten varieties of begonias in my tanks.

s


roberthvalera said:


> That prismatocarpa bush is huge!


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Julio, check it out:

ABS - Begonia Home


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Just picked these up


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

does anyone have Begonia chlorosticta (brown leaf form)


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> does anyone have Begonia chlorosticta (brown leaf form)


I had a nice one that evaporated on me about the same time it evaporated on the person I got it from. I have neither form now.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Begonia lanceolata








Begonia velloziana








Begonia sp from the local nursery


----------

